# sears 536.886500



## case222 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have an old sears 536.886500 craftsman II blower. It has served me well over the past years but is showing its age. I started looking at it and decided to clean it up and repaint it changing any worn out parts as I find them. The follower pulley going to the impeller is rusty and pitted, it chews up blets like a fat kid eating Oreos and the bearing supporting that shaft is shot. I can buy those 2 parts from sears for $100 but I am hoping to find a generic bearing and pulley from some where else. I looked on McMaster-Carr and they have several pulleys that I think might work however I don't know which one I should choose? My initial thought was to get a cast iron pulley 6204k33 but there is also a 6245K73 die cast pulley. Any help would be appreciated. I'm still looking for a bearing.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Do you have a number off the old bearing?...like might read something like Z9504RST for example.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Amazon has the bearing for $44.20. If the original bearing has a number on it might be able to find it a lot cheaper.

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Murray 761508MA Bearing And Retainer Assembly


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

When you say follower pulley do you mean the main pulley or just the idler that tightens the belt?

Anyway, have a look at this link as they have quite a selection of pulleys and bearings. They probably don't have the specialty stuff you need, but they have pictures and detailed measurements of everything so if you spend some time searching you might get lucky.

Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply

I saw the pictures of your bearing with flange and it sure looks like that bearing will press out of that flange and you can use a generic bearing. Having the keyway in there sucks, but I bet you could cut/grind the key flat where it goes under the bearing and use a normal bearing.


----------



## case222 (Feb 15, 2013)

Shryp said:


> When you say follower pulley do you mean the main pulley or just the idler that tightens the belt?


There are 3 pulleys powering the auger side. 
The drive ----on the motor.
the idler-----puts tension on the belt.
The follower----the driven pulley which spins the impeller shaft.


thanks for the link I will look to see if I can find anything.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

case222 said:


> There are 3 pulleys powering the auger side.
> The drive ----on the motor.
> the idler-----puts tension on the belt.
> The follower----the driven pulley which spins the impeller shaft.
> ...


Thanks, that clears it right up. Don't know why it didn't come to me before.
Here is another bearing place with lots of choices.
Ball Bearings:Miniature bearings:Ceramic Bearings:Bearing


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I would maybe look around and see if you can find a model similar for parts. I have seen snowblowers like that for around 100 bucks in some cases. You could always take a look at one and see if it has the parts you need that are in good shape. Plus if you have the space to keep it if something were to break you could always replace it with the part from the parts machine pretty quickly.


----------



## case222 (Feb 15, 2013)

Colored Eggs said:


> I would maybe look around and see if you can find a model similar for parts. I have seen snowblowers like that for around 100 bucks in some cases. You could always take a look at one and see if it has the parts you need that are in good shape. Plus if you have the space to keep it if something were to break you could always replace it with the part from the parts machine pretty quickly.


I live in CT where even if I found one that was rusted though and missing the motor the sell would still ask more than $100.

Update:
I have the snow blower disassembled. The chute and the augers have been wire wheeled and sanded to mostly bare metal and primed with rustolium (brush). I was thinking of using reusolium high gloss industrial paint (rattle cans) after I smooth the brush strokes with some 400.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

case222 said:


> I live in CT where even if I found one that was rusted though and missing the motor the sell would still ask more than $100.
> 
> Update:
> I have the snow blower disassembled. The chute and the augers have been wire wheeled and sanded to mostly bare metal and primed with rustolium (brush). I was thinking of using reusolium high gloss industrial paint (rattle cans) after I smooth the brush strokes with some 400.


Yep it all depends on where you live. in my area of Pennsylvania (live in the Mountain section) snowblowers are over priced but I'm still able to find deals. I actually have 2 Craftsman 5/22 the older models before yours. the first one is my project and the second is my parts machines. I got them both for a total of 150 bucks and they both have working engines which is nice. 

What type of rustolium primer did you use btw. Would love to hear how different products work on snowblowers.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I painted my augers and inside of my auger housing with rattle cans. I used the rust preventer stopper primer first which is very very thin...so if you decide to use that practice on something else first it runs easy. Remember not to get to close always have some coardboard nearby by to practice your distance for a good spray...then go at it...keep moving and try to keep equidistant. If you use the primer buy several cans(4-6) it goes quick and better to have more than less and not have enough. You can always return the extra or keep it for rust spotting later on. Same with your high gloss..buy more than less. 

What color is your housing.....gray??? or Red???


----------



## case222 (Feb 15, 2013)

My blower has a gray/silver color. I may just paint it black since I already have a can of it, unless someone has a better paint to suggest. I'm more concerned with the blower functioning rather than it looking original. 

I used this primer http://rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=155 since I had a quart left over from painting my hatchway doors last summer. I cleaned up the rust really good and didn't need the heavy rust primer but I had it so I'll use it.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

case222 said:


> My blower has a gray/silver color. I may just paint it black since I already have a can of it, unless someone has a better paint to suggest. I'm more concerned with the blower functioning rather than it looking original.
> 
> I used this primer RustOleum.com since I had a quart left over from painting my hatchway doors last summer. I cleaned up the rust really good and didn't need the heavy rust primer but I had it so I'll use it.


How are you applying it???


----------



## case222 (Feb 15, 2013)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> How are you applying it???


brush 2 coats then sand brush strokes with 400 and hopefully spray with rattle can. Being that its winter and cold I didn't want to deal with my spray gun, the fumes would be too much for the garage and it too cold outside for the paint to dry.


----------



## case222 (Feb 15, 2013)

I think I will be doing an impeller mod while I have everything apart. Anyone know if there are extra issues is rocks getting jammed. I have a gravel driveway, I keep the skids all the way down. occasionally I will throw a stone or 2, I have gotten them jammed in the auger before but never in the impeller so I'm not too worried. I may also try the ABS pipe mod along the cutting edge.


----------



## case222 (Feb 15, 2013)

I got it back together just in time to try it out on this past snow storm, 12" of wet heavy snow. I put in an impeller mod and it blow the snow 15' if not more. I am definitely pleased with the time I spent cleaning and painting the old blower.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Did you handle the pulley and bearing? The pulleys you should be able to clean up sufficiently, and I got my bearings here:

USA Bearings and Belts


----------



## case222 (Feb 15, 2013)

nt40lanman said:


> Did you handle the pulley and bearing? The pulleys you should be able to clean up sufficiently, and I got my bearings here:
> 
> USA Bearings and Belts


I found them on Ebay (used) for $20. the bearing was ok but still needs to get replaced before next winter.

The number on the bearing was 64RAX64pp-2 Made by LUTCO Whooster Ma.


----------

